# Inter - Fiorentina: 26 settembre 2020 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (25 Settembre 2020)

Inter - Fiorentina, debutto in campionato per gli uomini di Conte. Si gioca sabato 26 settembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 a San Siro.

Dove vedere Inter - Fiorentina in tv?

Diretta su DAZN alle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Vittoria facile. La Florentia Viola fa ridere.


----------



## sette (26 Settembre 2020)

La vincono facile.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

0-1 gol a San Siro di Jack Bonaventura


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2020)

Dazn? n'altra volta a cercar la rete, pagare 66 euro di sky al mese e poi non vedo la B con la mia Reggiana e non vedo big match della A, dì che su sky son realmente ormai indietro, ma non trovo il coraggio di abbandonarli.
Non avendo Skysport ma solo Calcio non mi regalano nemmeno Dazn questi maledetti.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Vediamo 'sto 3412 di Andonio.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Uahahahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

*Goooooooooolllllll

Florentia in vantaggio*


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 0-1 gol a San Siro di Jack Bonaventura



Ho sbagliato di poco


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Dazn? n'altra volta a cercar la rete, pagare 66 euro di sky al mese e poi non vedo la B con la mia Reggiana e non vedo big match della A, dì che su sky son realmente ormai indietro, ma non trovo il coraggio di abbandonarli.
> Non avendo Skysport ma solo Calcio non mi regalano nemmeno Dazn questi maledetti.



mamma mia 66 euro al mese


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Le melme sono totalmente imballate.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Non mi sorprenderebbe se l'arbitro aiutasse pesantemente la florentia il giorno prima di Rometta - Pirlandia


----------



## __king george__ (26 Settembre 2020)

assist di jack? grande


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

Stanno giocando con due terzini come centrali laterali e con l'unico centrale vero piazzato in mezzo quando lì non ci ha mai giocato perché ha sempre fatto il centrale o di destra o di sinistra. E con Skriniar in panchina perché vuole farlo cedere, ridicolo. Ma solo un decerebrato metterebbe Kolarov centrale di sinistra in una difesa a tre, con la Roma l'anno scorso è stato messo lì e i romanisti non la finivano più di bestemmiare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

Primi 10’ con la Fiorentina che sta scherzando l’Inter.

Linea difensiva D’Ambrosio-Bastoni-Kolarov lascia piú di una perplessitá.

La sensazione é che finirá con tanti gol


----------



## Victorss (26 Settembre 2020)

Io non vedo un Casso. Quanto fa schifo dazn.


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Primi 10’ con la Fiorentina che sta scherzando l’Inter.
> 
> Linea difensiva D’Ambrosio-Bastoni-Kolarov lascia piú di una perplessitá.
> 
> La sensazione é che finirá con tanti gol



L'Inter la vincerà, ma mettere una difesa come quella con Skriniar in panchina è di livello giampaolesco.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Settembre 2020)

Non lo so... sono combattuto tra la voglia di vedere il parrucchino fallire ancora una volta e la voglia di vedere interrotto il dominio in Italia della latrina torinese...


----------



## Goro (26 Settembre 2020)

Anche stasera quindi è il ritorno della Grande Inter? Ogni anno non ce n'è per nessuno


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Inter comunque che si è svegliata ora. Mi aspetto la ribaltino.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

Partita che é una battaglia tra pugili senza guardia.

Se le danno di sana ragione... sará spettacolo stasera.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Mamma mia Ribery. Come Ibra.
I campioni che oggi non nascono più perché un giocatore qualsiasi al primo dribbling vale 50 milioni

Rigore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

Rigore dubbissimo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Settembre 2020)

Rigore all’inter un furto storico


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Non è mai rigore questo


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Mah, per me non è rigore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

Asssolutamente non rigore Caceres prende netto palla e Martinez lo calcia.

Grande azione comunque è miracolo di Caceres.

Come dicevo... stasera spettacolo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Settembre 2020)

Sarebbe stato uno di quei rigori che ne avrebbe causati altri mille in stagione. Giusto


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

La Fiorentina comunque è già in panico su Lukaku


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Settembre 2020)

Magari sboccerà.. ma ad oggi Eriksen all’inter è un flop pazzesco. Incredibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2020)

il rigore c'era, caceres la sfiora appena poi lo travolge.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Che ha salvato Chiesa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

Un occasione ogni 30” peccato per chi non la sa vedendo


----------



## kipstar (26 Settembre 2020)

milenkovic strapotere fisico


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2020)

chiesa fa il difensore.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

Comunque oggi qualcuno commmentava... vittoria facile dell’Inter.. Fiorentina ridicola....

A me non sembra.

Mi sembra che Inter sia molto forte, ma che la Fiorentina stia reggendo alla grande.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiesa fa il difensore.....



Ma in quel ruolo Conti?

Sarebbe perfetto come quinto di destra mente da noi Chiesa sarebbe perfetto come esterno.


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque oggi qualcuno commmentava... vittoria facile dell’Inter.. Fiorentina ridicola....
> 
> A me non sembra.
> 
> Mi sembra che Inter sia molto forte, ma che la Fiorentina stia reggendo alla grande.



Conte ha scelto di mettere Young e Perisic piuttosto che mettere Perisic e Hakimi, ha drasticamente ridotto il loro potenziale d'attacco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma in quel ruolo Conti?
> 
> Sarebbe perfetto come quinto di destra mente da noi Chiesa sarebbe perfetto come esterno.



sarebbe uno scambio intelligente ma il conguaglio?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Conte ha scelto di mettere Young e Perisic piuttosto che mettere Perisic e Hakimi, ha drasticamente ridotto il loro potenziale d'attacco.



non so con che cervelloticità abbia messo sta squadra. ma non conosco la loro situazione quindi niente...


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Kolarov ahahahaha


----------



## Djici (26 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe uno scambio intelligente ma il conguaglio?



Ci accontentiamo di un paio di mln dai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

Adesso solo Inter. Li stanno mettendo li, non dureranno molto i Viola


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non so con che cervelloticità abbia messo sta squadra. ma non conosco la loro situazione quindi niente...



Penso che alla base ci sia l’idea di imitare Gasperini.
Vuole i centrali che a turno avanzano creando superioritá numerica. 

Ma se cosí rischia l’Atalanta che é rodata, figuriamoci l’Inter.

Ma stanno crescendo


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Milenkovic costa già 60M....


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2020)

mamma mia ribery che ciarpame è già morto che cammina.....

ed eriksen lo segue a ruota. nel calcio moderno non puoi permetterti di giocare con gente che non ha corsa e fisico.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Spreca troppo sta viola
*Milan*kovic che bestia


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mamma mia ribery che ciarpame è già morto che cammina.....



vabbè che ti aspettavi? Per il suo fisico lui entra più tardi in condizione già normalmente, alla sua età e con tutti i suoi guai fisici poi. Se la Fiorentina poi gioca senza un vero attaccante..


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2020)

Kouame ha sulla coscienza due gol già fatti


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2020)

Milenkovic un muro


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> vabbè che ti aspettavi? Per il suo fisico lui entra più tardi in condizione già normalmente, alla sua età e con tutti i suoi guai fisici poi. Se la Fiorentina poi gioca senza un vero attaccante..



mi aspettavo che fosse un flop, cosa che si è dimostrata.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Finita


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Che squadra di somari


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Ribery ha regalato il gol


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2020)

Gol sulla coscienza di Biraghi e Ribery


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Gran gol di Lautaro.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2020)

Prendere un gol in contropiede al 47’. Da galera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2020)

Che asino sto Kouamé, tecnicamente è un chiodo. Mi ricorda Niang.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2020)

mamma mia lukaku è completamente dominante.
l'inter gioca solo su di lui, crea tutto lui. se si fa male arrivano a metà classifica.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gol sulla coscienza di Biraghi e Ribery



Li devi spaccare la porta dopo quel cross di Chiesa


----------



## Pit96 (26 Settembre 2020)

Sto Milenkovic ha fatto la bella statuina sul gol


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

prendere un contropiede all'ultimo minuto del primo tempo stando in vantaggio 1-0, errore da scuola calcio.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2020)

Ora gliene faranno tipo altri 2


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2020)

Ribery imbarazzante le perde tutte.


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2020)

Bella fiorentina ma l'inter è letale con i campioni che si ritrova.
Sul gol per me l'errore gravissimo è di Caceres che crede di poter vincerla a sportellate con Lukaku e viene invece spazzato via lasciando il buco al contropiede avversario.
Lukaku è dominante, assolutamente infermabile quando si tratta di proteggerla e scaricarla.
Lautaro l'ho visto solo cadere per terra ad ogni contrasto ma poi si è inventato quel gol lì e cosa vuoi dirgli.
Ora metteranno su Hakimi e Vidal e la vinceranno 2 a 1 al 90esimo sti maledetti.
Kouamè ha due piedi quadrati.
In questo momento Calhanoglu owna Eriksen.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che asino sto Kouamé, tecnicamente è un chiodo. Mi ricorda Niang.



Scarsissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2020)

L’Inter non aveva fatto un tiro in porta. Gol regalato. Caceres che voleva battagliare con quella bestia di Lukaku ha di fatto regalato il gol. Milenkovic che si fa uccellare dal contro-movimento di Lautaro poi...


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’Inter non aveva fatto un tiro in porta. Gol regalato. Caceres che voleva battagliare con quella bestia di Lukaku ha di fatto regalato il gol. Milenkovic che si fa uccellare dal contro-movimento di Lautaro poi...



40 milioni Milenkovic, Chiesa 70, ma rendiamoci conto eh, questi ti farebbero svoltare? 
Ok che Federico gioca da quinto e questo lo penalizza moltissimo (tra l'altro molto bravo in due recuperi difensivi decisivi), ma 70 milioni?
Lo vorrei rivedere stabile nel suo ruolo per poterlo di nuovo rivedere, quello che era.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

L'andazzo mi fa pensare che ci vorranno di nuovo 80 punti per il quarto posto. Come minimo.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Madonna che pippone sto Amrabatcicìcioccò


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

finisce 4-5 a 1


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

*Goooooooooooolllllll

Castrovillari*


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Pazzesco Libery


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Ribery torna se stesso


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2020)

Che giocatore sto Castrovillari, questo sì che è realmente forte.
Ribery splendido sul gol.
godo


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2020)

bravo Tano


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Entra Borca Valerio
Finita


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

*Gooooooooooollllllll

Chiesa!
*


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Che goduria


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Madonna santa Libery


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Mamma mia che assist di Ribery


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2020)

Chiesaaasass


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2020)

Ribéry rimane sempre un grandissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Voglio vedere conte impazzire


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Ribery ragazzi che campione


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2020)

Ma la palla di Ribery ma parliamone.
Clamoroso.
Grandissimo Chiesa che si è fatto un'azione delle sue.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Comunque come fanno con ste difese a 3
Mai capite


----------



## kipstar (26 Settembre 2020)

chiesa 80 meloni


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2020)

Che assist Ribery... si romperà tra max 1 mese...ma che piede e visione...


----------



## Goro (26 Settembre 2020)

Super imbucata di Ribery


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Chiesa esce (e va alla Juve)


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Chiesa esce (e va alla Juve)



....a guardare gli altri giocare.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Settembre 2020)

Bellissima partita


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Ma che fa sto vladovic


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Che pippa sto Vlaovic


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Adesso la ribaltano con vidal naingocoso


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2020)

Rendiamoci conto che questi mettono dentro Vidal Nainngolaan e Sanchez praticamente in contemporanea


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Scarsoooooooooo nueve


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Ma quanto c è scarso sto Vlaovic?

Ma come fa a giocare in Serie A sto cesso?


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

L'erede di Ibrahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Madonna mia hahaha, ma dove l'hanno trovato 'sto bidone?


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2020)

Madonna Vlahovic che ferri da stiro


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2020)

Ma vlaovic ?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Finita toglie libery per cutrone pietà


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Ecco lì


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Che sia maledetto Vlaovic


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Finita comunque. Ora vincono.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2020)

Ho sempre ritenuto Vlahovic un prospetto molto interessante, ultimamente mi sto ricredendo....
E adesso vediamo se cominciano la stagione con la solita sculata.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

C'erano dubbi?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2020)

Ma dai


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2020)

Gliene fanno altri due


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Iachini da esonero immediato


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2020)

Scontatissimo.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Se solo quei pagliacci della Florentia avessero avuto un attaccante decente invece di quei due segaioli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

Vlahovic butta via il gol del 4-2 e guarda D’Ambrosio sul 4-3


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Settembre 2020)

Che asino Iachini, ci vuole coraggio a mettere Cutrone per Ribery


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2020)

Ovviamente


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2020)

Iachini ci ha messo del suo togliendo Chiesa e Ribery mentre gli altri mettevano Sanchez vidal ecc comunque fa abbastanza paura questa Inter se ingrana


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Ribery e Chiesa tolti sul 2-3 devi essere davvero incapace


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2020)

inutili i viola


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2020)

Nel calcio moderno non devi MAI difendere così basso , non siamo negli anni 80 che addormentavi le partite, devi attaccare bene fino all'ultimo, con criterio se vuoi ma non devi rintanarti.
Ma poi quando togli l'anima della squadra fai n'errore abissale, per noi è meglio così cmq che non vorrei la Fiorentina tra i fastidi quest'anno, tanto l'Inter sappiamo che lotta per altre ambizioni rispetto alle nostre.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Iachini ci ha messo del suo togliendo Chiesa e Ribery mentre gli altri mettevano Sanchez vidal ecc comunque fa abbastanza paura questa Inter se ingrana



Meglio, così la Mafia non vince, tanto mica dobbiamo fare la corso su di loro.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Settembre 2020)

Follia Iachini... ma cosa levi Chiesa e Ribery?! Comunque Vlahovic sciagurato.. sbaglia il 4-2 e dorme sul 3-4


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Meglio, così la Mafia non vince, tanto mica dobbiamo fare la corso su di loro.



io l'ho vista come godimento in ogni caso, se perde la fiorentina godo per commisso, se perde l'inter godo, se pareggiano anche meglio.


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Follia Iachini... ma cosa levi Chiesa e Ribery?! Comunque Vlahovic sciagurato.. sbaglia il 4-2 e dorme sul 3-4



ci diano chiesa così investono su piatek.XD


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> L'Inter la vincerà, ma mettere una difesa come quella con Skriniar in panchina è di livello giampaolesco.



appunto.


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2020)

Con i 5 cambi che ha fatto l'Inter ci fai na squadra che punta allo scudetto, in ogni caso.
Troppo svoltante la cosa.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2020)

Finita, come da attese. Ma d'altronde cosa attendersi dallla Florentia di Rocco e Beppe. Due pirla.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Settembre 2020)

Vlaovic lo cercavamo? Meglio lasciarlo dove sta.
l'Inter ha 22 titolari.
Iachini toglie Ribéry e Chiesa.
Cutrone ha toccato palla?
Mah!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2020)

Iachini, un genio al contrario.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2020)

Il cambio di Ribery forse non è così assurdo, può essere che fosse esausto, il vero scandalo è Chiesa che esce a venti minuti dalla fine per far posto al pippone Lirola.
Ma d'altro canto stiamo parlando di uno zero assoluto come Iachini, allenatore da serie minori che si è defecato addosso quando si è accorto di essere davanti a San Siro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Settembre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che questi mettono dentro Vidal Nainngolaan e Sanchez praticamente in contemporanea


Hanno una rosa irrealmente lunga, i 5 cambi dalla panchina sono Sensi Vidal Naingollan Sanchez Hakimi (...)
In campo Lautaro Eriksen Brozovic Lukaku. Giovani affidabili come Barella e Bastoni.
Hanno fuori come niente De Vrij e Skiniar
Una sfilata di campioni, un super all-star team.
Conte e Marotta dietro le quinte.
Se non è scudetto quest'anno, il fallimento sarà senza precedenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2020)

Comunque niente da fare vincono tutte anche stavolta solo la Rometta è già fuori dai giochi


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Hanno una rosa irrealmente lunga, i 5 cambi dalla panchina sono Sensi Vidal Naingollan Sanchez Hakimi (...)
> In campo Lautaro Eriksen Brozovic Lukaku. Giovani affidabili come Barella e Bastoni.
> Hanno fuori come niente De Vrij e Skiniar
> Una sfilata di campioni, un super all-star team.
> ...



Hanno davvero uno squadrone


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2020)

Partita divertente, fossero tutte come oggi Le partite altro che Premier. Di 8 squadre solo il Cagliari non ha fatto 2 gol e stavolta senza neppure un rigore. 20 gol su azione in 4 partite.

Mi diverto quasi come con l’NBA


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2020)

un genio iachini, un genio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Hanno una rosa irrealmente lunga, i 5 cambi dalla panchina sono *Sensi Vidal Naingollan Sanchez Hakimi *(...)
> In campo Lautaro Eriksen Brozovic Lukaku. Giovani affidabili come Barella e Bastoni.
> Hanno fuori come niente De Vrij e Skiniar
> Una sfilata di campioni, un super all-star team.
> ...



Cinque che sarebbero titolarissimi in tutte le squadre italiane, tranne una.
Gonde non può fallire.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2020)

L’Inter ha due squadre. Quest’anno lotta alla pari coi gobbi.


----------



## ventu84090 (26 Settembre 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Hanno una rosa irrealmente lunga, i 5 cambi dalla panchina sono Sensi Vidal Naingollan Sanchez Hakimi (...)
> In campo Lautaro Eriksen Brozovic Lukaku. Giovani affidabili come Barella e Bastoni.
> Hanno fuori come niente De Vrij e Skiniar
> Una sfilata di campioni, un super all-star team.
> ...



Se rimangono questi hanno molti più ricambi della Juve..molti verso fine carriera ma hanno davvero tanta tanta qualità..


----------



## Tsitsipas (26 Settembre 2020)

Partita vinta nonostante le scelte demenziali di Conte.

Ma negli ultimi 20 minuti ho provato una sensazione di superiorità che raramente avevo provato. Squadra fortissima come qualità, poche volte ho visto un'Inter così dal centrocampo in su. il problema è sistemare la difesa ed è da folli privarsi di Skriniar. Sottolineo che negli ultimi 15 minuti abbiamo giocato con la difesa a 4, spero che Conte capisca che è ora di finirla col 3-5-2 che è roba da mazzarri o iachini.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Meglio, così la Mafia non vince, tanto mica dobbiamo fare la corso su di loro.



Bè non so cosa sia peggio sinceramente, forse Juve ma preferirei nessuna delle due. Ma noi siamo il Milan e la gara la dobbiamo fare con tutti specialmente all inizio del campionato, non siamo più quelli di 5 anni fa. 
Ho sentito Commisso e mi ha fatto una buona impressione


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Bè non so cosa sia peggio sinceramente, forse Juve ma preferirei nessuna delle due. Ma noi siamo il Milan e la gara la dobbiamo fare con tutti specialmente all inizio del campionato, non siamo più quelli di 5 anni fa.
> *Ho sentito Commisso e mi ha fatto una buona impressione*


Eh?


----------



## Masanijey (26 Settembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Eh?



Pare abbia aperto su chiesa


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Pare abbia aperto su chiesa



quando? Che ha detto?


----------



## Masanijey (26 Settembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> quando? Che ha detto?



Semplicemente ad una domanda su chiesa ha risposto "vediamo, manca una settimana".. Nulla di clamoroso


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Partita vinta nonostante le scelte demenziali di Conte.
> 
> Ma negli ultimi 20 minuti ho provato una sensazione di superiorità che raramente avevo provato. Squadra fortissima come qualità, poche volte ho visto un'Inter così dal centrocampo in su. il problema è sistemare la difesa ed è da folli privarsi di Skriniar. Sottolineo che negli ultimi 15 minuti abbiamo giocato con la difesa a 4, spero che Conte capisca che è ora di finirla col 3-5-2 che è roba da mazzarri o iachini.



sono d'accordo una difesa vomitevole. kolarov a 3 è a livello di musacchio. praterie assurde che permettono a ribery che non sta in piedi di giocare tranquillo e fare quello che sa fare meglio.
bisogna cambiare registro da subito se si vuol star dietro ai ladri. ho visto parecchie schifezze in campo tipo eriksen perisic e brozovic che son sempre un po' in prestito... mah...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Settembre 2020)

Odio i gobbi ancora di più. Lo dico con vergogna ma quando l’Inda ha ribaltato la partita ho esultato. Ebbene si, ho ESULTATO. Ma si può? Ma è possibile? Mi hanno tolto anche *la legittima e sacrosanta gioia* di gufare i cugini nati dopo. Ma ditemi voi se è possibile una roba del genere. 

Maledetti! Mille volte maledetti.


----------



## kipstar (27 Settembre 2020)

Dalle dichiarazioni di fine partita pare che ci siano sul mercato sia chiesa che milenkovic..... mi sbaglio?


----------



## James45 (27 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Odio i gobbi ancora di più. Lo dico con vergogna ma quando l’Inda ha ribaltato la partita ho esultato. Ebbene si, ho ESULTATO. Ma si può? Ma è possibile? Mi hanno tolto anche *la legittima e sacrosanta gioia* di gufare i cugini nati dopo. Ma ditemi voi se è possibile una roba del genere.
> 
> Maledetti! Mille volte maledetti.



Scusa se te lo dico, ma MAI mi abbasserò ad esultare per una vittoria di quelli. Soprattutto alla prima di campionato (per loro), quando una bella mazzata sui denti li avrebbe intristiti più che "pazzati" (che pelotas con 'sta "pazza Inda"). 
Odio i gobbi, ma visceralmente gli "onestoni" mi danno la nausea continua, immutabile e imperitura.


----------



## sette (27 Settembre 2020)

Solito cubo sproporzionato della quattordicesima squadra di Milano.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2020)

Comunque la viola poteva farne 4-5 facile.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Settembre 2020)

Non ho visto la partita ma ho saputo che erano sotto ed ero certo che avrebbero rimontato.
Quando l'inter la mette sulla fisicità, la garra, la guerra fisica molto spesso ha la meglio perchè schiaccia gli avversari come mosche.
La notizia è che senza de vrij hanno beccato 3 gol, la non notizia è che la differenza la fanno quei due davanti.


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2020)

Sinceramente i risultati di inter e juve non mi interessano, non competiamo con loro, la cosa preoccupante è che le nostre avversarie hanno tutte vinto e bene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Sinceramente i risultati di inter e juve non mi interessano, non competiamo con loro, la cosa preoccupante è che le nostre avversarie hanno tutte vinto e bene.



Per certi versi una sconfitta dolorosa che colpisce il morale dei giocatori viola puo dare una mano al mercato, se ci sono realmente possibilita di acquisire Chiesa o Milenkovic


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per certi versi una sconfitta dolorosa che colpisce il morale dei giocatori viola puo dare una mano al mercato, se ci sono realmente possibilita di acquisire Chiesa o Milenkovic



Mah io ci ho sempre creduto poco, chiedono troppo, spero di sbagliarmi ma...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per certi versi una sconfitta dolorosa che colpisce il morale dei giocatori viola puo dare una mano al mercato, se ci sono realmente possibilita di acquisire *Chiesa o Milenkovic*



sicuro che il morale di Chiesa sarà a terra dopo essere stato sostituito e aver visto la sua squadra perdere, ma credo che questo alzi la sua voglia di giocare in una squadra che lotta per vincere, cosa che al momento il Milan non è... se si muove da Firenze, non sarà per noi, idem Milenkovic


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2020)

Comunque i cinque cambi andavano bene nel post lockdown in cui si era in una situazione anomala, ma ad oggi non sono certo una cosa positiva perchè ampiano ulteriormente il gap tra le grandi squadre e le altre, 5 cambi sono di fatto metà squadra, e se entrano Vidal, Hakimi, Naingollan, Sensi e Sanchez che sarebbero dei titolarissimi è chiaro che vinci la partita.
E' un problema anche per noi, visto che la panchina è corta...


----------

